# Croaker



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Is there a size and bag limit on Croakers? I recently saw people keeping some that were pretty small on a headboat. I caught about 20 of them and released them all. I was hoping for some flounder, but I had no luck.

Do they make good bait? Either live or cut up?

Do you eat them?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

there are no limits on croaker..unfortunately people on a headboat decide that since they paid they are going to keep whatever they catch most of the time..however many people will say that the small croakers are sweeter than the larger ones and are good for sandwiches


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Good Eatin' And Cut Bait*

I Like 'em Fileted, Skinned And Deep Fried! Kinda Hard To Filet Them Little 'uns.

And They Do Make Good Bait For Surf And Pier.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Apr 16, 2007)

Croakers are excellent eating. Give them a try. As for the limits, I'm not sure about VA, but the cap'n is responsible (as are you) to make sure they are legal.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

work on a headboat and there are no limits on croaker...i always try to encourage people to throw back smaller ones by saying its not worth the time/effort to clean them for the meat you get in return but its up to the individual


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Long strip of croaker is good bait for flounder!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Live 4 to 6 inch croakers make great bait also.

In VA there is no minimum size or quantity limit for croaker in Va.

The captain of the vessel is only responsible if the catch is held in common. On headboats that is seldom the case.

Tom


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I throw all croakers back. I don't like the taste. They don't fight good either. Although using a very light rod it feels a little better. Fighting quality is just a notch above a ray.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> I throw all croakers back. I don't like the taste. They don't fight good either. Although using a very light rod it feels a little better. Fighting quality is just a notch above a ray.


damn , you cant be serious.
please inform me of a species pound for pound that fights better.
that must be some good azz smoke you got right there.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Smoked Or Grilled Croaker! Yummy!*

Smoked Or Grilled Croaker! Yummy! Try grilling it over some Mesquite Charcoal or if you have the real wood use it with some regular charcoal. Now your talking about something good! The small ones I throw back! I like the post about them not putting up a great fight! That's funny! Some of us know they don't play fair and they will take your rod & reel if you're not careful...:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

baitslingin said:


> damn , you cant be serious.
> please inform me of a species pound for pound that fights better.
> that must be some good azz smoke you got right there.


No doubt. Croaker get old, but they're definitely great for some pullage. I've gotten a few croaker that pound for pound have outfought bigger fish and once I actually saw what I had hooked I had to look twice. Couldn't believe a croaker was yanking that hard. I've also had some rays on that would make a drum jealous. I got ahold of a particularly pissed off cow nose ray a few years ago and darn near smoked the drag on my Abu. He was just shy of 5' across and took me to the spool about 10 times.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

jhmorgan said:


> work on a headboat and there are no limits on croaker...i always try to encourage people to throw back smaller ones by saying its not worth the time/effort to clean them for the meat you get in return but its up to the individual


You're an anomaly out there then. I went on one headboat trip out of a Rudee a couple years ago. I caught a speck that was about 6 inches long and the mate wanted to keep it. I saw croaker that were literally 4-5 inches long being kept. On top of that, we had the genius who decided it was worthwhile to cast his 12 oz sinker 15 feet off the port side. Manage to snag everyone about 5 times. The mate finally started cutting after a few warning. HB's are more of a pain than there worth in my opinion.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

baitslingin said:


> damn , you cant be serious.
> please inform me of a species pound for pound that fights better.
> that must be some good azz smoke you got right there.


Spadefish fight harder pound for pound

id rather eat a turd then a croaker.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*turds?*

ok FF297... you catch a bunch of croakers and i'll bring you a nice batch of turds. we can trade!   

croakers fight like hell!

p.s. i'll take the croakers whole as the turds will not be cleaned


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Brother_B (Jun 3, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> I throw all croakers back. I don't like the taste. They don't fight good either. Although using a very light rod it feels a little better. Fighting quality is just a notch above a ray.


I have lost 2 rods to croakers while fishing on a boat. I shut my eyes for a minute while fishing was slow, and when I heard my rod moving I opened my eyes and didn't have time to grab it before it went up and over the boat!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

FireFisher297 said:


> Spadefish fight harder pound for pound
> 
> id rather eat a turd then a croaker.


you outta go check this place out for your type of fishin


www.hrsd.state.va.us/treatmentplants.htm


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Crashman65 said:


> ok FF297... you catch a bunch of croakers and i'll bring you a nice batch of turds. we can trade!
> 
> croakers fight like hell!
> 
> p.s. i'll take the croakers whole as the turds will not be cleaned


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

baitslingin said:


> you outta go check this place out for your type of fishin
> 
> 
> www.hrsd.state.va.us/treatmentplants.htm


I don't fish to eat, I fish for the sport. Very rarely will I keep a fish.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*croakers*

1-2 pound craokers put on a heck of a fight and are some kinda good


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

*Croakers*

The smallmouth bass of the insore:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fillet and stripped croaker makes a good flounder bait.


----------

